# Best goose hunting of the season?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

*Best goose hunting month in NoDak*​
September1833.96%October815.09%November1732.08%December1018.87%


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the best goose hunting month, during the fall season, in NoDak?
Opinions?
Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

just my personal opininon is in December. I have had the beast luck during that month. last yaer we must of went out bouat 15 times and manages to have a great time and limit out every time. The geese are also so much bigger this time of year maybe thats ahy it makes it so much fun.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Let's just say I'm very happy it's the last day of October! :beer:

I MISS the serenity of September and it's getting to be about that time again.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

September..love that t-shirt weather..... :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm gonna say September. The birds might not be in huge numbers. But they are still spread out and confused. That's when I kill a majority of my geese.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, I'm hoping for a good November and December. I shot some in September and a few in October, but nothing great. Seen a bunch flying over, if you count all the goose species, but you can't do much with them when they're half a mile high and on cruise control.

I'm looking forward to it and thnk that the number of hunters will probably dwindle when the weather starts getting cold and the deer season opens.

Good luck to all,
Dan


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I say bring on middle of november and december, had some of my best luck then, no matter what you tell people there still not guna come out and try it that late, more sky angus for me!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

goosehunternd said:


> I say bring on middle of november and december, had some of my best luck then, no matter what you tell people there still not guna come out and try it that late, more sky angus for me!


Sky angus? :lol: 
Love it.
Good luck 
Dan


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

SEPTEMBER, our sept. hunts this year were just crazy unbelieveable!! We always have the most fun in sept around here. And november is for my deer hunting anyway.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hands down no ? december is the greatest time to goose hunt!!!


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I guess i have never hunted geese in december. Is it good to hunt geese in december in central ND?


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

central nd is decent in Dec. We always seem to limit out them but for some reason in the middle of the season i can never do that. guess the end of the season is for me


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I'll tell ya boys, it's gettin' to the point that any time I can get out it's a good thing. Seems like, here lately, something is always coming up to keep me from getting out. 
I had a nice field of birds found and permission granted to hunt today and went out and had a flat tire. Of all the things to interfere with a man's hunting! :******: 
Good grief! :eyeroll: 
Luck to all those who are making it out though.
Dan


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

September by far. Birds are easy to scout, shirt weather is awesome I hate cold weather hunting, and they're dumb!!! We had thousands of birds fly by us today and not decoy. :eyeroll: Maybe it had something to do with the guys XL-Magnum shells that I could have hid under.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sept. Because you can shoot 5 and they are all fattys!
I will admit the bigger flocks of Cacklers have their own draw.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Cackles are the devil's lot. Demonic little suckers.
Dan :crybaby:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh oh, November is catching up. :lol: 
Good shooting,
Dan


----------



## AVALANCHE (Oct 14, 2007)

The month wasn't listed but I would have to say January! December and January are my favorites!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, I'm new out here and really don't know what January is like. We use to slaughter them in Ohio in January though. Great time to hunt corn and on the ice if it's thick enough.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I voted for december because thats usually when we start getting hardcore on our geese here. Since the geese dont come until the middle of November and arent completley here until nearly december thats why i chose december. Our season carries all the way into Febuary so I would of also voted For one of those two, if it was listed.


----------

